# 2006 496 Triathalon/TT



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

*2006 496 Triathlon/TT*

2006 496 Triathlon/TT (pics)

Thought it was about time to show this beast!
Yes its alive and man is it bloody fast, I cannot beleive the speeds this bike is capable of ,with the right legs low to mid 60's on the flats are very very attainable.
After years of watching the 496 Track bikes rack up medals we can have this technology too.
The front of this bike with the Carbon Ergostem, the fork, headtube and headset have 21 patents alone.
The whole purpose behind Look undertaking a Triathalon/TT bike like this was to create a bike that actually handles extremely well, with the completely adjustable front end and lower front stack you can actually careen this through descents with confidence.
Adjustable seat angle from 74-76.5.

Frame comes complete with fork, Carbon ergostem and Look carbon adjustable HA seatpost. MSRP should be in the early $4k USD (about the same price as last years 486 custom)


----------



## EYT (Apr 15, 2002)

*Sorry here's the photo.......*

So nice indeed.


----------



## EYT (Apr 15, 2002)

*This the best looking Triathalon/TT bike I ever saw*

The one displaying at the EuroBike.


----------

